# optical illusion



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

I found in the street two chipped mirrors.

placed in a cardboard box also found in the street.
with an acute angle









some metallic paint on the floor and the ceiling
a small figurine of a demon at the bottom









I set up a plastic hand to the top

under it a ball with led changing color

top to bottom a blue LED (powered by 3.3V orange wire from an ATX power


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is way cool!


----------



## Pumpkin head (Aug 14, 2013)

nice effect


----------

